# Question About Judges



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We are just as upset! The Golden was magnificent, yet the judge walked past him as if he didn't even exist. I know that there is a lot of politics involved; but personally I think that because goldens are so popular with everyday families they aren't elite enough to be Westminster champs. 

I am yelling at the TV too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Meet the prerequisite criteria for application. Prospective judges must have exhibited dogs in conformation shows for at least 12 years, have bred 5 litters in the breed for which they are applying, and have bred 4 AKC champions in the designated breed. Those who are highly experienced with breeding and showing but do not meet the litter and champion requirements in a single breed can apply under slightly different criteria that require 25 years of exhibitor experience and divide the litter and champion requirements among two or more breeds.

2
Steward at 6 AKC dog shows during the 3 years prior to application. Stewards are the people at ringside who check in exhibitors, hand out armband numbers, call classes into the ring and keep things organized for the judge.

3
Judge at 6 AKC sanctioned matches. Matches are practice dog shows, where everything runs like a regular show but winners do not acquire points toward titles. You can contact hosting clubs to let them know that you want to judge at matches.

4
Watch the AKC video on the requested breed. The video details the breed standard and shows the dog moving, in order to coach the viewer on the desired structure and movement of the particular breed. Judging candidates are examined in detail on the breed standards of any breeds they apply to judge.

5
Pass the AKC exams on dog anatomy and dog show procedure. These are open book exams.

6
Interview with an AKC Field Representative. Representatives are regionally based, so there will be one in your area with whom to schedule the pre-application interview. They are interested in your experience with breeding and showing, and in your commitment to pure bred dogs.

7
Complete the AKC New Judge Application. Fill out the application and attach documentation of your pre-application exams, breeding and showing history and screening interview.

8
Receive provisional status and pursue continuing education. New judges initially are given provisional status, during which time they may take on judging assignments while closely monitored by the AKC representatives overseeing the shows at which they judge. Throughout a career, judges may apply for additional breeds enabling them to judge entire Groups and Best in Show. The AKC sponsors seminars, mentoring and other educational opportunities for judges who want to maintain or build on their expertise.

Sponsored Links


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The golden won BOB two years in a row. I wish he had won the group, bc my interest fades in the rest of the show.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much. While I understand he is upset because "our breed" didn't win, he didn't need to question the judge's qualifications, loudly enough for our neighbors to hear :doh:


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Judges are not judging each dog against each other, but rather to each dog's standard. Also attitude of the dog has a part in it. 
https://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REJ999.pdf Rules, Policies and Guidelines for judges
http://pdf.akc.org/pdfs/PJDG02.pdf on becoming a judge.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I tried to explain about breed standard (the little I know). He was having none of it. At one point he was sure the judge was only choosing dogs with female handlers :bowl: No, I don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Being picked for judging at Westminster is a big honor and is coveted. I can promise him they weren't picking only women handlers/owners. *S*


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

While we all love our goldens and think that so many of them are beautiful, it is actually a VERY hard breed to breed correctly toward the standard. There are also some things that are left up to individual interpretation such as issues with "type" or "style".

As many others have said, goldens are being judged against the standard which is basically a blue print of what the perfect dog should be.

I don't know about anyone else, but the Irish Setter, Emily deserved to win that group. She was showing to the max and is a beautiful representative of her breed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

frankly the dog that deserved to win wasn't there...my dog ha ha ha ha ha ::
Seriously, you also have to remember judges can only judge what is in the ring and how they show on that given day.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I was also curious about this not only because a beautiful golden was passed up in the sporting group, but also because despite how beautiful the pekinese was, the doberman was the clear best in show last night.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

maggiesmommy said:


> the doberman was the clear best in show last night.


agreed!!
(for once, I liked the looks of the BOB lab)


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

maggiesmommy said:


> I was also curious about this not only because a beautiful golden was passed up in the sporting group, but also because despite how beautiful the pekinese was, the doberman was the clear best in show last night.


I couldnt agree more! well except i think the pek is one of the ugliest dogs alive lol..but yea the dobi definitely shoulda got best in show.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't understand why a golden has never won.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree that the irish setter deserved the sporting group. I've seen her before and find her to be adorable and she showed amazing. Irish setters are just so happy and goofy, I really like them. 

In BIS I would have gone with the Dalmatian or the Doberman….I’m not sure I could have denied the Doberman. She showed her heart out and was flawless in the group and BIS. Would have been pretty cool for a B/O/H to go BIS too. Buuuuut, I have to admit that I know nothing about the Pekinese breed other than the breed standard that I read on Monday. And I hear he is a very nice Peke. All the dogs in the groups and BIS were certainly worthy dogs and all deserving of the win.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a gorgeous Peke! I have shown a few of them and would be honoured to be able to take him in the ring. His owner-handler is a class act, too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree...the Doberman was stunning!


----------

